# [SOLVED] Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007



## nasirabd

I am having problems connecting to Windows Update. Whenever I try to update the OS I get [Error number 0x8024D007] (See attached screenshot).

I have SP1 on my computer and I want to update to SP2 (I have heard there are still problems with SP3).

This computer was very infected and I received help on the Hijackthis Log Help forum. It is now "clean".

Here is the link to my thread on the HijackThis Log Help Forum: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/258992-uninstalling-malware-ie-hijacking.html#post1534002

OS: XP Home Edition Version 2002 SP1
IE: 6.0.2800.1106.xpsp1.020828-1920

If someone could take a look at this I would appreciate it.


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Hello nasirabd,

I suggest you try this workaround for Windows Update issues...

*How to Repair the Windows Update Files.*

*1.* Go *Start* > *Run*.
*2.* In the box type *REGSVR32 WUAPI.DLL* > *Enter*.
*3.* A message saying, _"DllRegisterServer in WUAPI.DLL succeeded"_ will appear > *OK*.
*4.* Now it is necessary to repeat these steps for each of the following files commands:
_ Hit *Enter* after each line_

*REGSVR32 WUAUENG.DLL
REGSVR32 WUAUENG1.DLL
REGSVR32 ATL.DLL
REGSVR32 WUCLTUI.DLL
REGSVR32 WUPS.DLL
REGSVR32 WUPS2.DLL
REGSVR32 WUWEB.DLL*

Once finished; since the temporary folder of Windows Update may be corrupted, please carry out the following steps to rename the folder:

*1.* Go *Start* > *Run* > _ in the box type_ *cmd* > *Enter*. 

Type the following command in the open panel.

*net stop WuAuServ*

(_*Please Note:* the computer may need to be rebooted before the net stop command will work._)

*2.* Go *Start* > *Run* > _type in the box_ *%windir%* > *Enter*.
*3.* In the opened folder, rename the folder (_ by Right clicking_) *SoftwareDistribution* to *Sdold*.
*4.* Go *Start* > *Run* > _type in_ *cmd* > *Enter*. In the open command pane, please type: 

*net start WuAuServ*

Once that’s done, Go *Start* > *All Programs* > *Windows Updates* and see if it will allow the downloading/installation of Windows Updates.

Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

i got the following error (See attached screenshot).


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Try registering _all_ the other files; continue with the other steps, and see what happens.


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

I received errors on registering some of the dll's (See attachments). When I tried to update I got error number 0x8024D007 again.


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

OK seeing that you have the *0x8024D007* error.
On the Windows Update site, there is a link for 'on-line' help (free when related to Windows Update), go there and you will be given a "patch" to fix this issue.

Post back with the result of your 'chat' with Microsoft Support.

Kind Regards,


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

I have contacted Microsoft and unfortunately this computer is no longer under warranty and I don't want to pay for support.

Is there anything/anyone else I can do or post this issue?


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Hello nasirabd,

One definite way to help resolve this issue would be for you to install Service Pack 2 on this machine.
Now considering you have Windows Update issues, you can download a standalone version of Service Pack 2 from *here*.

"Save" the download to your computer, rather than use the 'Open' or 'Run' options; this way you can then slipstream SP2 with your current SP1 CD, at a later date.

*How to Slipstream Windows® XP SP2 and Create a Bootable CD*. (_This is a step-by-step Guide._)

Service Pack 2 contains many enhancements and 'fixes' that will solve your issue.

Post back with the outcome.

Kind regards,


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

When I attempted to install sp2 i received the following error messages.
I am performing the install from an account with administrator privileges.


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

OK...a couple of questions..

Did you use the download link that I gave you for Service Pack 2, or did you attempt to download it from the Windows Update site; via the link near the clock on your computer?


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

I used the link you gave me which allowed me to download:
WindowsXP-KB835935-SP2-ENU.exe


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Alright...try this please....

*Right* click the download Icon >*Unblock* > *ok*.
This should release the 'bar' that is on it because it had come from another computer/website.

*Important:* When installing SP2 _disconnect_ from the Internet (remove the power cable from the modem); _disable_ your Anti Virus and Anti Spyware programs.
Start the installation; once complete, you will have to reboot the computer.
During the reboot reconnect you Modem and allow the computer to boot up; this will restore the Internet connection.
You will probably need to revisit the Windows Update site for the updates for Service Pack 2 as well.

Good luck with it; post back with the results.

Regards,


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

I apologize for being a little dense, but the file that I have downloaded per your instructions is the same.

Is there something different?


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Hi nasirsbd,

_No_ you are not dense at all. :grin:
Sometimes when you download a file from the Internet, Windows® 'blocks' it from opening; I thought that this may be the case here.
Was there an "unblock" button in the Properties of the download?


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

There was not an unblock button, just the standard Run Save Cancel.


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Hi nasirabd,
Right click the Service Pack 2 Desktop Icon...that's where the 'unblock' button should be :4-dontkno

I'm now going to try a 'Long Shot' here, because I am not sure if *sfc* is active with SP1. (*sfc* is The Windows System File Checker.)

Let's give it a go anyway.... (_Please Note: any reference made to SP2, will need to be substituted as SP1 in your case._)

Please try this workaround (you will need your Windows® XP SP2 CD.

_(In the event that you do not have a Windows® XP CD with SP2, you will need to 'borrow' one from a friend or colleague, as the manufacturer's "Recovery Discs" will not work in this instance.)_

Insert the Windows® XP CD in your drive. (Hold down the * Shift Key * to prevent it from starting.)

Go * Start > Run *...in the box type in * sfc /scannow *…please take note of the space between the * sfc *and the * /*.

This is the System File Checker...it will scan all the Windows® core system files to ensure that they are in their respective correct places, and if not replace them from the CD.

During the scan you may be asked to* Insert the CD*, if this happens just go* retry *and let it do its thing.

*One important point:* While* sfc * is running, it is _not advisable_ to do any other work, or have any browsers/programs running on the computer, until the scan is complete. (This process will generally take around 45-65 minutes to complete).

Once finished, remove the CD and reboot your machine...all should be "Normal" (hopefully). :grin:

Please post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Success! Success! Success! :4-clap:
I was able to get SP2 to download and now I am downloading the updates to sp2. I am holding off on sp3 at this point due to all the issues it seems to be having.

Do you have any additional instructions for me?


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Congratulations nasirabd!

That is great news!! I am sincerely pleased for you. :sayyes: :4-clap:

All that is left now, is for you to follow the instructions I gave in Post #8 about slipstreaming SP2.

Good Luck with it, and please let us know the outcome.

Kind Regards,


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

I have run into a problem. I was able to install all of the current windows updates (except sp3) and I also installed the Comodo Firewall along with Avast antivirus.

My friend who purchased this computer from a pawn shop asked me to rename it (which worked fine). I was going to create a profile for her, but decided to just rename the current one on the computer.

When I did a restart, the computer loaded the screen stating, "...windows did not start successfully recent hardware or software changes might have caused this"; I have the option to, start windows normally; use last know good config or all of the safe mode options.

Starting windows normally functions as expected until it gets to the black screen displaying Windows XP with the blue loading bar. The screen just goes blank (No keyboard, mouse response or display). I have to turn it off to get a response.

Starting windows in safe mode starts scrolling through the drivers it is loading and then it stops not matter what safe mode is used on:
"multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys"

I can boot into the Windows Recovery Console, but I have no idea what to do there.

Can you assist me with this or do I need to post this elsewhere?


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

I just remembered something else...I uninstalled Adobe Reader 5.0 with the intent on upgrading to Adobe 8. Maybe this is the root of the problem?


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Hi there nasirabd,

I am now becoming very suspicious that there might just be a Hardware issue here.
With that in mind, I would like you to please download *Memtest 86+*, and run it on all the sticks of RAM that are installed.
If there are two sticks of RAM installed, please run the test 3 times; once on each stick; then finally with _both_ sticks installed.
This will determine if the RAM is faulty and causing this 'loop'.
(_My wife's computer suffered the same fate today. I am now up for two new sticks of RAM for it! :laugh:_)

In the event that the RAM _does_ pass the *Memtest 86+* test; then, you will need to go into the Recovery Console and run this command, to rebuild the _boot_ file.

At the command prompt, please type in *fixboot*, and then press *ENTER*.
Follow the on screen instructions to complete the task.

Good Luck again with it!
Please report back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Hi Dave,

Which download should I use based on my previous explaination of how the computer is functioning?

This computer does not have a floppy disk drive.


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Hi nasirabd,

Download the 'Precompiled Bootable ISO.zip' file and burn it to a CD
This will then allow Memtest to run from a bootable CD.

Kind Regards,


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Am I supposed to extract the iso file or just copy the zip to a CD?
Is there anything I have to do to make it a bootable CD?


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

As it is 'pre-compiled' you only need to copy it to the CD


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Do I need to remove 1 of the RAM sticks to test it separately?


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Greetings nasirabd,

If there are two sticks of RAM installed, _YES_ you will need to remove one of them to test the other; repeat the procedure with the other; then, test it again with both in...making 3 tests in all.

I know that its a laborious task, but it is really the only way to determine if you have faulty RAM.
You can stop the test if either one of the sticks 'fails' any of the passes, as you will know that it is faulty and in need of replacement.
Hope this clarifies the query.

Regards,

*EDIT:* _Many say that you have to run the test for extended periods; however, I find that if it is going to be faulty it will show up in the first 6 passes._


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

The computer passed the memory stick test with each stick and with both.

When I entered the Recovery Console the following screen appeared:

_The Recovery Console provides system repair and recovery functionality.
Type EXIT to quit the Recovery Console and restart the computer.

1: D:\MiniNT
2: D:\I386
3: C:\WINDOWS

Which Windows installation would you like to log onto
(To cancel, press ENTER)?_

I entered 3 and pressed ENTER.
I was prompted for the Administrator password (there was none). So pressed ENTER.
I then received the following prompt:
_C:\WINDOWS>_

I entered "fixboot" (without the quotes) and pressed ENTER.

I was prompted with with:
_The target partition is C:.
Are you sure you want to write a new bootsector to the partition C: ?_

I entered a "Y" and pressed ENTER.

The screen then displayed:
_The file system on the startup partition is NTFS.
FIXBOOT is writing a new boot sector.
The new bootsector was successfully written.

C:\WINDOWS>_

I then typed in EXIT and the computer restarted and the same thing happened (a blank screen after the Windows XP loading screen).


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Hi nasirabd,

Considering that we have virtually exhausted all avenues to salvage your Windows installation, the consensus of opinion is that the core system files suffered dearly with the recent malware/virus attack, and are not repairable.

Having said that, I suggest that you 'Slave' the HDD in another computer and retrieve whatever data you need, to CD/DVD or other media; then prepare to erase the Drive and re-install Windows®.

To assist you with this task, I have compiled a 'check list' that should be helpful...

*The Windows® XP Installation Check List.*

*1.* The Windows® XP SP2-CD (naturally) :grin:

*2.* *Darik's Boot N Nuke*..A Disc wiping Utility. (_Click the coloured Link_).

*3.* *Please read this guide*...A Step-by-Step Installation Guide with explanations for each step of the installation.

*4. * *The Motherboard CD that contains all the necessary Drivers etc.*

*A few tips:*
*a.* Darik's Boot N Nuke will take about 4½ hours to completely wipe the Drive; however, this will vary depending on how big the Drive is. (_That estimate is for a 80Gb HDD_). Wiping the HDD this way will give you the best chance of a 'clean' uninterrupted installation.

*b.* When you get to *Figure 7* in 'The Guide', you can create more than one partition here by simply telling Windows® how big you want it. Should you do decide to create an extra partition, it will not be active until you do so after the installation is over and done with...we can give you guidance as to how this is done, so partition away if you wish.

*c.* Once the installation is finished, with all the Motherboard Drivers installed, and Internet connected, I strongly recommend that you install a reputable Anti Virus program _first_; then, go to the Windows Update Site and download _all_ the updates (_including SP3_).
AVG™ is has a very good _free_ version available *here*.

*d.* DO NOT have any unnecessary items; such as, USB cameras, Printers etc., attached to the machine...install _all_ these _after_ the installation is finished, and fully updated from Microsoft®.

If you are uncertain about _anything_ here, do not hesitate to ask for assistance.

Good Luck with this task; when you have finished, please report back with the success or failure of the installation.

Kind Regards,


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Since this computer was purchased from a pawn shop the owner does not have any discs and the operating system was preinstalled.

How would I get an XP disc or the Motherboard CD?


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Hi nasirabd,

The Drivers for the Motherboard can (99.9% of the time) be downloaded from the manufacturers website.

You can purchase a Retail version of a Windows® XP Home CD from most reputable computer stores, or from many on-line stores.
I believe that newegg have them.


----------



## nasirabd

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Thanks to your expert tutelage happy days are here again!!!ray:

I was able to wipe the drive and get an error free install. I have installed AVG anti-virus and a firewall.

I have installed all updates including SP3. 

Thank you for your patience, savy and sage advice. My friend will think I am way smarter than I am.

Do you have any additional instructions?:wave:


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Windows Update Error Number 0x8024D007*

Hello nasirabd,

I am sincerely pleased that you now have your computer behaving as it should. :4-clap:
It has been our pleasure to have assisted you.
Further advice....keep your Anti Virus program and the Windows® Operating System updated regularly.
The AV should be updated daily, and Windows® at least once a month.
Defragment the computer weekly, and clear the cookies and temporary files daily.
General maintenance is the key to having a good operational computer.

These guides will help you... 

*1:* *How to run the Windows® XP Disk Cleanup Tool*.

*2:* *Is your PC running slow*?

There are many more articles and guides such as these in our Articles Section, just click on my Team Banner and you will be re-directed to them.

How I love a happy ending!!....Enjoy! :wave:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Dazk

Hi, does anyone know where i can get a copy of the step by step instructions that are mentioned in these posts, the link no longer works.

thanks


----------



## jbaisden76

As per your instructions in permalink 2, I started all those services, all were successful except, REGSVR32 WUAUENG.DLL, failed return code was 0x80070005. Next problem was that when I tried: net stop WuAuServ, The Automatic Updates service is not started.
Then just for curiosity I tried to start the service and it said: System error 2 has occurred. The system cannot find the file specified. What should i do?


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi jbaisden76 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Please start a new thread here, in this forum. 

This thread is closed.

BG


----------

